# New stallion im showing:)



## Cara (Aug 26, 2008)

so sunny isnt really new hes a friends horse but new to me,




hes a cutie i love him hehe


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 26, 2008)

*Hes such a nice boy! Love his heart. Goodluck Cara and he looks great both Cara and Sandy!*


----------



## Nigel (Aug 26, 2008)

awee cute pics. Are these from today??

BUNNY


----------



## Cara (Aug 26, 2008)

yup they are nigel jsut after we got done clipen him


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2008)

He's got such a sweet face!!!


----------



## Cara (Aug 27, 2008)

i know he isnt in the best shape and he needs his hoofs done, so u guys dont have to say anything! im on it



and yes he does have a very sweet face, i jsut love his heart


----------



## tnovak (Aug 29, 2008)

NICE!!!!! Good luck at the shows!!!!!


----------



## Cara (Aug 30, 2008)

sadly i wont be showing at all for a while, i broke my finger and sunny still needs alot of work


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 30, 2008)

*Oh Cara, my disaster prone friend . Hope your finger feels better so you can get your butt out there and show!! *


----------

